# Which devices/components will require drivers? Please help



## woodchopper88 (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm going to wipe my hard drive soon and reinstall windows - the recovery disc that came with my computer only contains WinXP and no drivers.
Can someone therefore make a list of all the drivers I will need for all devices and components because I really don't know all the things that require drivers.
I can then track down the drivers and back them up.

Please if you don't mind could someone therefore make me a list containing anything other than keyboard, mouse, printer, scanner...

Also if my computer contains no drivers after I wipe it how then will the keyboard and mouse work for reinstalling windows?


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Most manufacturer's will have drivers on their websites. So if you have an HP d2200 for instance, you can download all of the drivers for the onboard devies you have. Anything you may have added, modem, or printer or video card, you can go to those sites. It may help if you list what you have and someone can get you better detailed help.


----------



## woodchopper88 (Dec 2, 2005)

Well I'm concerned I won't remember everything inside the PC that requires a driver - I'm not worried about printer, scanner, mouse - I have those drivers but I'm worried about the hardware devices and components in the computer that require a driver to run.

graphics card
motherboard
cpu
hard drive
cd rom

I don't know which other hardware requires drivers so I was hoping someone could tell me - once I know I can locate the drivers myself. So could someone list me the drivers I'm going to need (not specific), just like i have done above but anything further I have missed

Also what about my question on how you operate a wiped system with no keyboard or mouse drivers??


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

XP has many standard drivers for PS/2 keyboards and mice.


----------



## woodchopper88 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok thanks for the info on the mouse and keyboard

But please please please can someone tell me which components will require drivers. My situation is that I am wiping my computer but the recovery disc I'm using doesn't contain any drivers.
Which components will require me to find drivers, back them up and put them back on the system afterwards.


----------



## driver2 (Sep 14, 2004)

msi bluetooth BCM92035DGROM


----------



## woodchopper88 (Dec 2, 2005)

driver2 said:


> msi bluetooth BCM92035DGROM


What?!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Think we have met before. Here is the list you posted:

*graphics card *- If you have a recovery disk as you said...should be on that, but if not, then we can get them on the net.
*motherboard* - Same, as the first one, will be on recovery disk.
*cpu* - Does not require any driver
*hard drive *- Regular IDE hard drive does not require any outside driver
*cd rom *- Regular CDRom does not require any outside driver

Not on your list:

*Printer* - You will have to go to the net to get those.
*Scanner* - Same
*Camera *- Same
*USB* - Should be on the recovery disk
*Floppy* - None required
*Sata Hard Drive *- If not on restore disk, use disk manufacturer's utility for these.
*Iomega Drives *- You will have to go to the net for those.

Oh, most drivers you do not have can be found on *Driverguide.com*. You have to join, but it is free and easy. Most of us on the forum use this resource.

Hope this helps.


----------

